# Replacing aluminum frame windows



## gallasm (Dec 19, 2008)

I've ordered some vinyl replacement windows for the addition at my house. I've already replaced several in my home that were old wooden frame windows and it went relatively painlessly. Used the old outer window stops, didn't have to do any flashing work on the outside. The windows in my addition, however, are single-pane aluminum frame windows. They almost look like windows you'd find on a trailer. Anyhow, my problem is that unlike the wooden windows that I replaced, there are no outer window stops around the window frame. The outsides of the aluminum windows have a lip (about 1.5") that overlaps the frame, and screws were put through this lip to attach the windows. I'm just wondering if I can tack on some window stops on the outer frame, and what types of materials I shoudl use to finish the outsides of the window. A quick tutorial on doing flashing may be in order if I have to put in new flashing as I've never installed it before. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## gallasm (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, here's a pic I had laying around. It's not a great one, but you can at least see the type of window I'm dealing with. The more I read up on this, the more I'm thinking I should have ordered new construction windows instead of replacement windows. Is this do-able with replacement windows? Because Lowe's just called me and said my windows arrived... Guess I don't want to just start tearing out the old windows only to find out that the replacement ones won't work.


----------

